# Download my sonata for free!



## AndreasvanHaren

Just a shameless plug here...  
for anyone who is interested, you can download my piano sonata no.1 "Laura Lee" in f minor, for free from my web page here:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/pianosonatano1.htm

Just a way of me saying that I love to share 

thanks for all the support during the writing of this piece!

best wishes,
André van Haren,
Sweden


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

still available for download... and comments...


----------



## Ephemerid

I've just downloaded it, but I'll listen to it later this evening where I can give it proper attention and listen a couple times... 

~josh


----------



## artisan

So nice! I am listening to the second movement right now. you have a very nice touch. I have always wanted to compose like this. Any secrets you could give away?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

My biggest two secrets... I listened a lot to classical music and tried to understand what those composers did. And I keep only the sketches that makes me feel good. Every note that feels like unnecessary has to go.

André


----------



## artisan

AndreasvanHaren said:


> My biggest two secrets... I listened a lot to classical music and tried to understand what those composers did. And I keep only the sketches that makes me feel good. Every note that feels like unnecessary has to go.
> 
> André


Hmm, I'm doing the first one already. But the second... 
Thanks, I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## Aristocrat

Wow...What can I say? I _loved_ it! The fourth movement, in particular, was incredible. It was stunning, and I've downloaded the sheet music, so now I might try and learn it, if that's ok by you!

I also compose, albeit not so well as you. I'm only 15, and I started composing around a year ago, so I haven't really developed a style yet. You are an inspiration, truly.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Thanks Aristocrat,
of course it's ok with me if you want to study the piece, that's the best thing someone can tell me! There are some very difficult parts but I assure you it's playable. 

thanks for taking the time,
André


----------



## World Violist

I'll give it a listen as soon as I can, and I'm sure I'll be duly impressed by this piece. I heard the previous movements, I think, a few months ago when I was regularly on this site; it appears as though I've made my triumphant return at the right time!

I, too, am 15 years old. I like to hear as much variety as I can in classical music, so I listen to people like Bartok, Brahms, Enescu, Ysaye... people like that. As I recall, you are one of those composers as well. If you've been editing this as long as I've been away, then I think I'll probably be quite amazed. Thanks for posting this!


----------

